# Filling holes/gaps in an Oak butcher's block?



## toolbeltsrule (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello,

I've searched on this but didn't find anything…

I've made a butcher's block from european oak, it's end grain and everything's going well so far…! I've just taken it out of the clamps and noticed that some of the edges haven't lined up perfectly so there are small gaps between individual pieces. I'm just wondering how to fill them to stop bacteria building up. I used Titebond III as the glue and could i just fill the gaps with that, kind of pseudo-filler? Is there an epoxy that is suitable for food contact? Or, if i just used lots of mineral oil will that keep the nasties at bay?

Thanks for any advice!!

Patrick


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

hmm no idea, Is there some type of food grade epoxy?


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

It's hard to picture what size gaps you are dealing with. I make a lot of cutting boards, and I fill small gaps with sawdust and superglue, which makes them almost undetectable on dark woods, and good enough on light woods. If the gaps are sizable, I would hesitate to use this approach. I really like Rob's suggestion of using beeswax. That will not mask them very well, but it will fill them nicely and easy to maintain along with the rest of the butcher block.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

You can take some small endgrain blocks, and using a chisel, split some filler pieces. If you make them tight enough that you need to tap them in with a hammer, you'll never even see them.


----------



## toolbeltsrule (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank guys!

Going to try a combination of the above.

Thanks for the help!

p


----------

